# Chuck Rolls..............well sorta



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2007)

I seared a 7 bone chuck roast naked, then liberally doused with WRB, put into a pan and cooked in the smoke for another hour, then foiled the pan untl the meat was tender

Then I  grilled a head of cabbage, red onion and the serranos.  Then julienned those.  I blanched and chopped baby spinach and baby carrots.  Mixes all the ingredients plus some garlic, salt and pepper.  I then mixed the meat and veggies and placed in the fridge to cool.  

I then made a dipping sauce which consisted of Reverend Marvins Hot BBQ Sauce, Brown Sugar, Soy Sauce and Sesame Oil.  Brought to a boil and reduced by 1/4.  

Filled egg roll wrappers with the chuck/veggie mixture and deep fried until golden brown.  They turned out much better than expected!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 16, 2007)

Those finished pics are incredable!


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 16, 2007)

dang...now I am hongry... nice lookin grub... great pics


----------



## Griff (Nov 16, 2007)

Son of a gun that looked good.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks awesome ! KILLER pics!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> dang...now I am hongry... nice lookin grub... great pics



Gary I have enough filling left, so I'm gonna make a few for you, Bill and Brian tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 17, 2007)

Great pics Larry, it's pretty obvious who's going to win the Frozen Few contest.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 17, 2007)

I've seen 7 bone roast but never tried it Whats it like Larry? I know it a cut of the chuck.

from the pic's it looks great


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice work Larry.

Your camera skills are exceptional.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I've seen 7 bone roast but never tried it Whats it like Larry? I know it a cut of the chuck.
> 
> from the pic's it looks great



To be honest JB, I rushed the piss out of this chuck only cause it was windy and could out.  But from what I gathered, it seemed to be a little leaner than most chucks.  But still pretty darn good. I didn't really give it a fair shot since what it was being used for, but it seemed to be okay


----------



## john a (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks mighty good Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":36388yof]I've seen 7 bone roast but never tried it Whats it like Larry? I know it a cut of the chuck.
> 
> from the pic's it looks great



To be honest JB, I rushed the piss out of this chuck only cause it was windy and could out.  But from what I gathered, it seemed to be a little leaner than most chucks.  But still pretty darn good. I didn't really give it a fair shot since what it was being used for, but it seemed to be okay[/quote:36388yof]

Larry, I did a high heat cook on spares Wed, running late getting started.
Family said it was the best I had done.  There was a good smoke ring...I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":38sdlgfp][quote="007bond-jb":38sdlgfp]I've seen 7 bone roast but never tried it Whats it like Larry? I know it a cut of the chuck.
> 
> from the pic's it looks great



To be honest JB, I rushed the piss out of this chuck only cause it was windy and could out.  But from what I gathered, it seemed to be a little leaner than most chucks.  But still pretty darn good. I didn't really give it a fair shot since what it was being used for, but it seemed to be okay[/quote:38sdlgfp]

Larry, I did a high heat cook on spares Wed, running late getting started.
Family said it was the best I had done.  There was a good smoke ring...I couldn't tell the difference.[/quote:38sdlgfp]

I'm starting to agree Jim........


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 24, 2007)

well, it's the only one I've done, and I did it unplanned, and I'm a little scared of doing butts that way...but M Mixon sure does well with it.
Who knows, now we're reverse sear grilling, maybe we'll be fast smoking soon....what is this world coming too?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, it's the only one I've done, and I did it unplanned, and I'm a little scared of doing butts that way...but M Mixon sure does well with it.
> Who knows, now we're reverse sear grilling, maybe we'll be fast smoking soon....what is this world coming too?



Finney and I have been practicing with cooking butts at higher temps and neither of us can tell a difference.  Ooops, that's our strategy for SOTB!  ******!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 24, 2007)

too late!  I'm on it!
Who is this Finney girl?


----------



## BONE HEADS (Nov 26, 2007)

Great looking rolls Larry!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm proud to say that my spur of the moment "Chuck Egg Rolls" took 2nd place in the Addicted to BBQ Iron Chef Challenge!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 29, 2007)

Hearty congrats on that fine showing. I musta missed the recipe. Now where can it be found? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Great job Wolfey


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 29, 2007)

Good job Dude! 

Those looked killer!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 30, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Hearty congrats on that fine showing. I musta missed the recipe. Now where can it be found? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



BW, go to the first page of this post, that's as close of a recipe I have.  I kinda just threw this together, but will be doing it again for sure!  Thanks.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats on your 2nd place!! 8)


----------



## Rag1 (Nov 30, 2007)

What Rempe said.


----------



## Unity (Nov 30, 2007)

Darn, I thought those sounded good, now this confirms it! Congrats.   

--John  8)


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok I still aint found no recipe even after following the treasure map. If you want to keep secrets thats just fine..sniff sniff. 

bigwheel





			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john a (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats Larry, way to go dude.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 1, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok I still aint found no recipe even after following the treasure map. If you want to keep secrets thats just fine..sniff sniff.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



Okay Big Fella, stop the tears.............Here's as close to a recipe as I have and it is on the first page but I'll post it here for your convenience.

*I seared a 7 bone chuck roast naked, then liberally doused with WRB, put into a pan and cooked in the smoke for another hour, then foiled the pan untl the meat was tender

Then I  grilled a head of cabbage, red onion and the serranos.  Then julienned those.  I blanched and chopped baby spinach and baby carrots.  Mixes all the ingredients plus some garlic, salt and pepper.  I then mixed the meat and veggies and placed in the fridge to cool.  

I then made a dipping sauce which consisted of Reverend Marvins Hot BBQ Sauce, Brown Sugar, Soy Sauce and Sesame Oil.  Brought to a boil and reduced by 1/4.  

Filled egg roll wrappers with the chuck/veggie mixture and deep fried until golden brown.  They turned out much better than expected!!!*


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 1, 2007)

Got it copied. Thanks.

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 1, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Got it copied. Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



You're welcome, if you decide to try it let me know what you think.  One suggestion is to leave out the spinach totally or replace it with a green that will hold up better like collards.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok will keep you posted.  Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------

